# need advice: switching from revo to semi for CCW



## carthusian (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi, I need some help. I have been carrying a S&W Mod 60 j frame since I first got my CC permit in 1991; my current load is GDHP, 135 gr, JHP. I feel the need for more than 5 shots due to a number of factors I've become aware of here in Ct: increased number of home invasions, gang activity, etc. I am considering a G26 and was wondering if it is safe to carry; can it serve as a CC/HD as backup for my Mossberg 500 12 ga. In put would be greatly appreciated. I have a lot of experience with revolvers and very little with semi-autos. The G26 seems to be the most reliable from what I've read. Thank you.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Like most all modern autos, the G26 is safe to carry. No one would buy them if they weren't. Caution adivsed, as they will go off if you depress the trigger.

It can indeed serve as a CC/HD, since it is a firearm designed to be small enough to easily carry/conceal, and it does utilize a caliber that one could use to defend their home. You can also use high capacity magazines as well.

I wouldn't classify the Glock as the "most" reliable, as there are several other brands that are just as reliable (Sig, Walther, H&K). By the same token, there is nothing "more" reliable than a Glock. A G26 would make an excellent CC weapon.

PhilR.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

PhilR, don't be put off by the fact that you only have 1 reply out of 28 who have viewed your thread. I'm betting they all saw carthusian's reply and figured 'nuf said.

I, too, came from a background with revolvers. Other than a cheapee little semiauto in 22 I had years back, my first auto purchase was just about 4 years ago or less. (another retiree with a failing memory) It is a Taurus PT145 Mil Pro. Very nice, small 45 that has performed just fine for me. I haven't had either time or money to burn through a lot of ammo, but I'd trust this gun. When I carry, it is either this one or a snubby Taurus in 357 mag.

Recently I bought a Glock 20. Not exactly a CC piece, but I really like it. If other Glocks are as sweet shooting as this one, then I'd highly recommend a small Glock for CC. I don't have anything in 9mm, but I've been giving it some thought lately.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Once you pick up your G26, I'd recommend your local gunsmith to install a 3.5lb connector and an NY1 trigger spring.

Since you're a revolver guy, this type of trigger set up is like a revolver trigger...hard/light and steady pull.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Ill have to add that I also own a G26 and have the 19 round magazines for backup - 
any CCW article I have seen in magazines for the past 2 years always has the g26 as one of the options

However your reference and justification to hi capacity and why is flawed. The police data that I have read others refer to is that most all "encounters" don't go over 6 shots anyway

I might add that if you want to have your CCW in the front pants pocket you might look at the Kahr PM9 - tad shorter but slimmer with a single stack


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

hideit said:


> However your reference and justification to hi capacity and why is flawed. The police data that I have read others refer to is that most all "encounters" don't go over 6 shots anyway


Nothing wrong with preparing for something worse than what is typical, though. A friend of forum member *Old Padawan* used an entire magazine from his Glock 17 in a well-documented defensive shooting a couple of years ago. Multiple moving opponents are tough.

Crap happens. I have also never talked to anyone who has been in a shooting and who wished for _less_ ammo.


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

If you're looking for a sub-compact, I'd suggest you look at the G30 before making your decision. It serves me as my primary CCW and HD gun. 10+1 of .45 ACP is good to have quickly available.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## carthusian (Nov 14, 2007)

*higher capacity*

I agree with what Mike has stated regarding capacity. Yesterday, a home near mine in West Hartford, Ct was invaded by four gang members. This seems to be the trend: multiple assailants in coordinated attacks. If you are unfamiliar with Connecticut, West Hartford is one of the most affluent towns in the country, which makes this attack all the more disturbing - such an attack can happen anywhere. My current carry is a S&W mod 60 with 5 shots; I plan to switch to a G26 (11 shots) in the near future. My HD weapons are a Mossberg 500 and Ruger GP100; I'm considering a G19 (15+1) to replace the Ruger. I agree that the majority of defensive shootings don't require more than 5 or 6 rounds, but I'm preparing for the worst. I might seem to be overreacting, but I was the victim of a home invasion in 1991 (when I was actually anti-gun) and was able to fight off the attackers who were unarmed. Believe me, there is nothing worse than encountering hooded assailants in your own home unarmed. I certainly hope that I never need to defend myself again, but if I have to, I will be prepared, and in my opinion, that translates into as much firepower as possible. Thanks for the input to my original question.


----------



## LaSalle (Oct 21, 2007)

The G26 is for CC and HD is what use as well. 12 gauge handgun combo. But be sure you make a good choice of which ammo you use for the 26. And dont forget about buying an extra magazine with the grip extension for it since it is a bit small. I would say the 26 is a good choice though.


----------



## carbinero (Nov 17, 2007)

i switched from revolver to pistol a few years ago, too many problems with Kahr, and now very happy with G26. It's the smallest CC piece meeting my reliability standards.


----------



## 1geo (Nov 8, 2007)

*Glock 27*

I have a Glock 27. Its sub-compact size makes it ideal as a concealed weapon and has plenty of fire power with its .40 SW ammo. And, with a finger extension on the mag it will carry nine bullets; I don't keep one in the chamber. In addition, if you buy a used one from any of the on-line gun auction sites, you can get a very reasonable price, in the $300 range.


----------

